# Theological Dictionary of the New Testament



## love2read (Oct 3, 2005)

This 10 volume set is on sale at CBD for $99.99
Who has it, uses it or knows it?

What is your opinion on the quality and usefulness (in how much one uses it) of this work?


----------



## Saiph (Oct 3, 2005)

indispensible


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by love2read_
> This 10 volume set is on sale at CBD for $99.99
> Who has it, uses it or knows it?
> 
> What is your opinion on the quality and usefulness (in how much one uses it) of this work?



is that the one by Kittel? If so, I am tempted to get it!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 3, 2005)

That is a sweet deal. Get it, quick. Before it goes back up.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 3, 2005)

Free online here:

http://www.biblecentre.net/nt/greek/kittel/main.htm

Personally, I would get an electronic copy, if you have Libronix. It tends to be the type of work you use as a reference rather than reading.


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 3, 2005)

How does the TDNT stack up to the BDAG? I've heard mixed reviews about the TNDT for certain definitions and that the BDAD reflects more objective and current scholarship. Does anyone here in PB land have the sholarship to verify, or at least shed light on this?


Brian


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Free online here:
> 
> http://www.biblecentre.net/nt/greek/kittel/main.htm
> ...



 ... and if you're a MAC user, get it in Accordance format


----------



## crhoades (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Free online here:
> 
> http://www.biblecentre.net/nt/greek/kittel/main.htm
> ...




As tempting as $99 is, I would invest that money in the Libronix copy.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

How are you guys getting $100 for Kittel's? I see it (and I am a member) for $400.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> How are you guys getting $100 for Kittel's? I see it (and I am a member) for $400.



*Bump*


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 4, 2005)

Nevermind...it's showing as $99.99 now.


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 1, 2005)

Is this a pratical resource for one like myself who knows no Greek? Of what benefit is it for the common layman? I've suggested it to my wife as a gift idea.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 14, 2006)

Maybe i can get this set from a friend of mine, but the problem is that i don't know greek. 

Question : does anyone knows a parallel Bible which has the greek as english text, so that i still find the transelation of a word, and from that to check the dictonary ?


----------

